# A history on the massaman curry?



## serrano (Feb 16, 2002)

If anybody at all has some interesting information on said curry, let me know...I want to publish some data on the ol' Muslim kari in our restaurant's newsletter.....i'll give you liner notes and credits if you so desire!


Nice one.......


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hi Serrano

Welcome to chef talk

You can read about massaman curry in Andrew Dalby's book "Dangerous Tastes, The Story of Spices" from British Museum editions
I am sure there is something in Encarta too


----------

